# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  Lucid Dreaming Book Club Voting Booth (September)

## Hilary

Lucid Dreaming Book Club Voting Booth (September)

Hello, please use this thread to vote for the next selection in our Lucid Dreaming Book Club.

To make suggestions for future votes, please use this thread: https://www.dreamviews.com/general-l...ggestions.html

Suggestions for the upcoming month:

    1. Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge. (MoonageDaydream)
    2. Are You Dreaming?: Exploring Lucid Dreams: A Comprehensive Guide by Daniel Love. (Lang)
    3. Awakening the Mind: A Guide to Harnessing the Power of Your Brainwaves by Anna Wise. (michael79)
    4. Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self by Robert Waggoner. (EddieDean)
  5. Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah by Richard Bach. (Sageous)

    You have 1 vote, I ask that it is not your own suggestion. Good luck!

Please use the poll, and feel free to share your vote in the reply section as well, if you feel like it.


Vote ends in 5 days on September 12th, 2020.

----------


## Hilary

Someone please break this tie  ::lol::

----------

